# Family members looking for 300 to 1000 acres to lease in sw georgia



## Loganthom (Dec 22, 2016)

Me and some of my family members are looking to lease land for the 2017/2018 deer and turkey season anywhere in the southwest region of Georgia will work prefer 300 to 1000 acre land lease phone- (352-239-3436) email- (logan_thom26@yahoo.com) Thank You


----------



## Loganthom (Jan 7, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Loganthom (Feb 5, 2017)

Ttt


----------

